# Mit dem Rad hin, mit dem Schiff zurück



## birgitb (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

was ich jetzt plane, ist zwar nicht gerade eine MTB-Tour aber ich hoffe, dass hier trotzdem jemand Bescheid weiß:
wir möchten gerne einen Sonntagsfamilienausflug machen und zwar möchten wir mit dem Rad ein Stück am Main entlang fahren (ca. 20-30km) und mit dem Schiff zurück.
Weiß jemand auf welchem Teilstück das möglich ist?
Google hat nicht wirklich was Brauchbares ausgespuckt.

Viele Grüße
Birgit


----------



## tyerax (24. Mai 2011)

birgitb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was ich jetzt plane, ist zwar nicht gerade eine MTB-Tour aber ich hoffe, dass hier trotzdem jemand Bescheid weiß:
> wir möchten gerne einen Sonntagsfamilienausflug machen und zwar möchten wir mit dem Rad ein Stück am Main entlang fahren (ca. 20-30km) und mit dem Schiff zurück.
> ...



Wertheim-Miltenberg immer schön am Main entlang...#

http://www.main-radweg.net/schifffahrt-main.html

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birgitb (24. Mai 2011)

Danke  das war tatsächlich die einzige Strecke, die ich auch gefunden habe. Leider fahren die Schiffe der Reederei Henneberger nur Dienstags, Donnerstags und Samstags, soweit ich das auf der Website gesehen habe. Ich suche aber was für Sonntags 

Mal bei primus line schauen, was die so anbieten.


----------



## spessarträuber (25. Mai 2011)

je nachdem wo Du starten möchtest, gibts da ziemlich viele Möglichkeiten!

Ich meide zwar wenn möglich die am Main entlang stark frequentierten Radwege, kann Dir allerdings sagen dass Du beispielsweise zw. Würzburg und Marktheidenfeld super bequem ohne große Anstiege am Mainentlang radeln kannst.

hier solltest Du fündig werden:
http://www.main-radweg.net/schifffahrt-main.html
http://www.mainradweg.com/


----------



## birgitb (26. Mai 2011)

spessarträuber schrieb:


> je nachdem wo Du starten möchtest, gibts da ziemlich viele Möglichkeiten!
> 
> Ich meide zwar wenn möglich die am Main entlang stark frequentierten Radwege, kann Dir allerdings sagen dass Du beispielsweise zw. Würzburg und Marktheidenfeld super bequem ohne große Anstiege am Mainentlang radeln kannst.
> 
> ...



Hallo Spessarträuber,

das am Main entlang radeln ist ja nicht das Problem aber wo kann ich dann die Strecke mit dem Schiff zurück fahren ... auch noch an einem Sonntag?


----------



## spessarträuber (26. Mai 2011)

z.B. Lohr-Marktheidenfeld (oder umgekehrt)fährt Linie Sonntags. ich lauf jeden Tag am Werbeschild vorbei.
die Zeiten, Fahrtrichtung, Preise usw. musst Du aber schon selber suchen


----------



## bernd e (28. Mai 2011)

spessarträuber schrieb:


> z.B. Lohr-Marktheidenfeld (oder umgekehrt)fährt Linie Sonntags. ich lauf jeden Tag am Werbeschild vorbei.
> die Zeiten, Fahrtrichtung, Preise usw. musst Du aber schon selber suchen



Maintalbummler müsste das sein, oder?
http://www.maintal-bummler.de/


----------



## birgitb (30. Mai 2011)

Danke Euch für die Tipps. Auch Maintal-Bummler scheint Sonntags nur Rundfahrten anzubieten. Ich werde da am besten einfach mal anrufen u nachfragen


----------



## birgitb (30. Mai 2011)

spessarträuber schrieb:


> z.B. Lohr-Marktheidenfeld (oder umgekehrt)fährt Linie Sonntags. ich lauf jeden Tag am Werbeschild vorbei.
> die Zeiten, Fahrtrichtung, Preise usw. musst Du aber schon selber suchen



Hallo Spessarträuber, wo steht denn das Werbeschild?


----------



## spessarträuber (31. Mai 2011)

das Werbeschild das ich kenne steht in Lohr an der Mainlände, richtung Stadtzentrum.

Es gibt bei www.maintal-bummler.de Rundfahrten (= hin UND zurück) und Linienfahrten (= hin ODER vielleicht auch zurück -> fragen) - siehe "Preise"


----------

